# The boondocks season 3



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 15, 2010)

http://theboondocks.edogo.com/index.php/fans-are-getting-impatient-for-season-3-of-the-boondocks/



Yeah im getting impatient too.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 15, 2010)

i fucking love that show.


----------



## quayza (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the greatest shows ever!


----------



## Molotov (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm buying the seasons, all two of them, then I'll add the third once it hits stores, heh.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome! I love that show. Especially the Stinkmeaner episodes.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw the title and almost came. My dad knows almost every single line of the first two seasons


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 15, 2010)

Definitely one of the best shows on Adult Swim.

I avoided watching two episodes of the second season so the wait wouldn't be as hard.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm willing to wait for it, if only because:

1. McGruder is a busy man (like most newspaper strip creators)

2. The longer the wait, the better it will be.

3. It's better than most all of the stupid $#&% that gets aired on AS.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 15, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I saw the title and almost came. My dad knows almost every single line of the first two seasons



you have the coolest dad in the world.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

they dont play it in here


----------



## Lobar (Feb 16, 2010)

*sniffffffff* Do I smell pork-flavored broccoli? :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 16, 2010)

HELL FUCKING YEA, I need all the seasons and what sucks is that one of my friends already got the other two seasons and was showing it to me at school the lucky bastard xD


----------



## normain (Feb 16, 2010)

Praise Santa! This is gonna rock so hard! I loved the last episode of season 2!


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2010)

normain said:


> Praise Santa! This is gonna rock so hard! I loved the last episode of season 2!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pm4r4wwC9A


----------

